# Identifying old Ingersoll-Rand Compressor



## Niklas (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi

I recently acquired an old ingersoll-rand diesel tow compressor. No manual or any other documents was provided by the seller. I've been looking around for ANY documentation regarding it but i have been unsuccessful in finding any.

The only information i have regarding it is:

Model: DRAF 175
Serial Number: 23070 E75 320
Engine: Ford 2711e
Made in the U.K

My guess is that the compressor is from the late 70's / early 80's.

Does anyone have any information, manuals or documentation regarding this compressor?

Any help regarding this matter would be greatly appreciated. 

Regards,
Niklas J


----------



## VRCOOLER Hygge Lin (Dec 17, 2020)

我们是空气压缩机冷却器的制造商。专业工程师为您提供技术支持。您可以根据需要与我们联系。电子邮件是[email protected]。


----------

